
L.A. may charge drivers by the mile, adding freeway tolls to cut congestion - SQL2219
https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-pay-to-drive-20190122-story.html
======
drallison
In a city evolved with dependencies of automobiles and without adequate public
transport, this idea seems incredibly regressive.

